# Chicco Baby Fly in ad



## smokinstevo27 (Feb 15, 2011)

There is some pop up ad for Chicco Baby something or other that keeps popping up and is very hard to get rid of, anyone else experiencing this? Its at the top of my screen.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I think it may have something to do with google or Facebook too because I just got married and have a child on the way and my wife has done a lot of wedding/ baby searches.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven't seen anythign like that yet.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL, now I'm getting a Justin Bieber video sponsored by Google, I'm having an odd session on the old SMF today.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 15, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> LOL, now I'm getting a Justin Bieber video sponsored by Google, I'm having an odd session on the old SMF today.


Posted a funny Video but removed it because of the title, it was an interview with Ozzy being asked if he listens to Justin Bieber,


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 15, 2011)

I have discovered that the ads are related to the site information as much as possible but it does seem to be linked to your browsing habits as well. Another problem is that outdoor type companies do not put as many advertising dollars into the budget in the winter time as they do the rest of the year. The ads get much better and more relative in the spring summer and fall and around major holidays such as labor day and July 4th.

I have not seen any popups on my end but if you do see one.. don't close it, try instead to get a screen shot of it if you know how or at the very least, try to write down the url, text on the ad and anything else that might be relevant and send it to me. I will get it over the advertising guys and they can put a block on that specific ad.

If you are a member who pays for a premier membership, be sure to go to your User Profile>Edit Account Details to turn off the ads if you wish. This is one of the special features that we give you for being a supporter of the site.

Premier memberships can be purchased here


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea it's worth the premier membership to be able to turn the ads off, plus your supporting this site.


----------

